# Vapers Travel Thread



## Rob Fisher (9/4/19)

Vapers travelling around the world thread!

Bucket list trip booked for Sep/Oct... Iceland Baby!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/4/19)

I would love to travel overseas one day. I've never set my feet off this continent. I've been throughout Africa: Namibia, Botswana, Zimbabwe, Mozambique, Lesotho, Swaziland, Kenya, Ghana, Nigeria, DRC and Tanzania - most for work when I was still working for General Electric

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Elmien (9/4/19)

I would love to do some travelling. Only countries I have been to are South Africa (obviously) and England. Although I have seen the airports of Dubai, Germany, and Qatar on flight layovers. There are so many places in South Africa and the rest of the world that I still want to see. Iceland is also on that list. I am sure you will have a great trip, @Rob Fisher. You are probably already counting sleeps

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (9/4/19)

This may be the incorrect place to bring this up, but I do own a travel agency so I could be of use with some of the bookings/bucket list itineraries.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/4/19)

My Bucket List Destination is definitely Croatia

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> My Bucket List Destination is definitely Croatia



We were going to do Croatia after Hall of Vape in Germany but unfortunately, my daughter needs another brain operation and we have to travel to Cape Town for the op and we would only be back for a few days before I head to Germany so I'm just going to go Hall of Vape and come back by myself. We will have to do Croatia some other time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/19)

Amir said:


> This may be the incorrect place to bring this up, but I do own a travel agency so I could be of use with some of the bookings/bucket list itineraries.



Good to know @Amir! 

On my way to Hall of Vape I go via Heathrow and I assume (based on my research so far) that I don't need a UK Visa because I'm in transit only and am only in Heathrow for a few hours before jumping on a plane to Stuttgart?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> We were going to do Croatia after Hall of Vape in Germany but unfortunately, my daughter needs another brain operation and we have to travel to Cape Town for the op and we would only be back for a few days before I head to Germany so I'm just going to go Hall of Vape and come back by myself. We will have to do Croatia some other time.



Sorry to hear Uncle Rob, trust all will go well with the Op

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Elmien (9/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Good to know @Amir!
> 
> On my way to Hall of Vape I go via Heathrow and I assume (based on my research so far) that I don't need a UK Visa because I'm in transit only and am only in Heathrow for a few hours before jumping on a plane to Stuttgart?



You will only need a Visa if you plan on leaving the airport.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (9/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Good to know @Amir!
> 
> On my way to Hall of Vape I go via Heathrow and I assume (based on my research so far) that I don't need a UK Visa because I'm in transit only and am only in Heathrow for a few hours before jumping on a plane to Stuttgart?



For transit in the airport you won't need a visa but if you plan on exiting the airport you will need a visa. Which airline will you be using to Heathrow and then from Heathrow to Stuttgart?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/19)

Amir said:


> For transit in the airport you won't need a visa but if you plan on exiting the airport you will need a visa. Which airline will you be using to Heathrow and then from Heathrow to Stuttgart?



Thanks @Amir. I'm going BA all the way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/19)

I have been lucky enough to be able to visit a lot of countries... 
Alaska, Angola (Not officially), Austria, Botswana, Canada, Comoros, Denmark, England, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hong Kong, Ireland, Italy, Mauritius, Mozambique, Namibia, Norway, Portugal, Russia, Seychelles, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, Thailand, United Arab Emirates, USA and Zimbabwe!

Still on the bucket list...
Croatia, Egypt, Iceland and Japan. And I would like to do all the States I haven't already visited in the USA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/4/19)

That is quite the selection Uncle Rob! The beauty of Hard work paying off. Enjoy your travels to Hall of Vape, very envious indeed!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/4/19)

Lake Baikal In Siberia is on my bucket list 

In summer






In winter, you can skate on the lake

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## picautomaton (9/4/19)

I'm jealous, Iceland is my one major bucket list destination.

Enjoy Rob

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (9/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Amir. I'm going BA all the way.



Ok then as long as it’s from jnb to heathrow to Stuttgart you should be fine with Germany visa only. If it’s Gatwick then you will need a visa and long enough layover time to get from one airport to the other. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (9/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vapers travelling around the world thread!
> 
> Bucket list trip booked for Sep/Oct... Iceland Baby!
> View attachment 163128
> ...



Oh. My. Vape. My dream is to go to Iceland!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (9/4/19)

I've never been particularly interested in going to a country as a tourist, although I've been to Israel on holiday.

What has always interested me was to live in other countries so as to experience the culture - to know what it's really like to live there and not just see the sights.

I lived in Namibia for about 8 years until I was kicked out shortly after they became independent. 

China was my home for 6 years (different provinces), followed by Oman (Middle East) for 5 years until I was kicked out due to retirement age. If it weren't for that I would still be there as I *loved* Oman. I seem to make a habit of getting kicked out of countries!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Amir (9/4/19)

Hooked said:


> I've never been particularly interested in going to a country as a tourist, although I've been to Israel on holiday.
> 
> What has always interested me was to live in other countries so as to experience the culture - to know what it's really like to live there and not just see the sights.
> 
> ...



You'll be safe in Yzerfontein... For now...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (9/4/19)

Amir said:


> You'll be safe in Yzerfontein... For now...



You never know ... there's a move afoot to declare the Western Cape a republic. What next, I wonder?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin (9/4/19)

Busy planning a trip to Rio for my birthday in June was going to go to Thailand but when I read vaping is banned in Thailand that went out of the window very fast.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (10/4/19)

Amir said:


> This may be the incorrect place to bring this up, ...[/QUOTE
> 
> You're so right @Amir. It will make an awful mess on my keyboard.


----------



## Hooked (10/4/19)

Raslin said:


> Busy planning a trip to Rio for my birthday in June was going to go to Thailand but when I read vaping is banned in Thailand that went out of the window very fast.



Wise decision @Raslin. Read this https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-in-different-countries.t45129/page-3#post-771312

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (10/4/19)

Wow, looks like a dodged a bullet based on the article. I wonder how much money they will loose because of tourists not visiting as a result of this stupid law.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (10/4/19)

Amir said:


> This may be the incorrect place to bring this up, but I do own a travel agency so I could be of use with some of the bookings/bucket list itineraries.


@Amir care to pm me some packages?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (10/4/19)

Raslin said:


> @Amir care to pm me some packages?



We tailor make packages to suit the clients needs and dates. Dm me something more specific and I can work on pricing from there. The problem with packages is that you would have to buy exactly what I’m selling which isn’t necessarily what u want... with tailor made packages we design the package to suit and facilitate the clients exact needs. 

I’ve also been exploring new avenues such as major sporting events eg champions league final or F1 etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmien (11/4/19)

Some info for all of you who will be travelling by plane. O.R. Tambo has some new regulations for baggage: https://www.wereldwyd.co.za/en/new-luggage-measures-at-o-r-tambo-international-airport/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## RainstormZA (11/4/19)

Elmien said:


> Some info for all of you who will be travelling by plane. O.R. Tambo has some new regulations for baggage: https://www.wereldwyd.co.za/en/new-luggage-measures-at-o-r-tambo-international-airport/


I digress. Weight and size is dependant on the airline you're flying with. We're going with Emirates which has a higher weight allowance for silver and gold members, I'm bronze as I don't fly as much as my parents do. So will be sending half my stuff over with my dad then my mom and I will share the weight. 

I've been reading on this to make sure. Also allowance for liquids is still at 100ml per ziplock bag of 20 x 20 approximate size and must hold 1L.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (13/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/19)

Andre said:


> View attachment 163574
> View attachment 163575



We need a FULL REPORT please @Andre! Major FOMO!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (13/4/19)

Wow @Andre !
Enjoy!
Find us some cool mtl gear and tobaccoes!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> We need a FULL REPORT please @Andre! Major FOMO!





Silver said:


> Wow @Andre !
> Enjoy!
> Find us some cool mtl gear and tobaccoes!!


London's very efficient underground and above ground train system got me to VapeJam at around 10:30.

Juices galore, pod systems galore, about 2 small counters that sold other hardware - predominantly SMOK. Oh, and many exhibitors selling CBD products. The modders' section was 90% empty. Maybe 3 small counters selling a small selection of custom mods and atomizers and one selling some drip tips. 

One tiny DNA 75C mod by ennequadro mods I liked. Not yet released, but Giorgio was prepared to sell it to me, but at R8000 the workmanship was not very good imo. 

All in all very disappointing for me as I do not buy commercial juices and have no need for another pod system. In the end I walked away with 2 drip tips!

Not many people attending - the space was practically empty. I had to dodge many salespeople. Our vapecons are about 1000% better!

During the week I also visited 2 vape shops not too far from the hotel. Small, but both well stocked in hardware and juices - more hardware in these two shops than what was offered at VapeJam in total.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/19)

Andre said:


> London's very efficient underground and above ground train system got me to VapeJam at around 10:30.
> 
> Juices galore, pod systems galore, about 2 small counters that sold other hardware - predominantly SMOK. Oh, and many exhibitors selling CBD products. The modders' section was 90% empty. Maybe 3 small counters selling a small selection of custom mods and atomizers and one selling some drip tips.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Andre it seems VapeJam is a bust... pity about that... I think politics killed it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/4/19)

Andre said:


> London's very efficient underground and above ground train system got me to VapeJam at around 10:30.
> 
> Juices galore, pod systems galore, about 2 small counters that sold other hardware - predominantly SMOK. Oh, and many exhibitors selling CBD products. The modders' section was 90% empty. Maybe 3 small counters selling a small selection of custom mods and atomizers and one selling some drip tips.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Andre for the feedback
At least you got the two driptips 
Great to hear that you think our VapeCons are better - wow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/19)

O2 arena in London!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------

